# Furry Dreams Meaning ?



## KaiserVadin (Jun 12, 2008)

Ok the first dream I had was of me as  child but with a fox tail.

2nd one was where I was in some kind of room ( something happen ) then I was changed into a anthro fox .

3rd one was where a fox was walk beside me while I saw my mother talking to people.

and I wonder what could these dream mean ?


----------



## A terrible situation (Jun 12, 2008)

I have some messed up dreams where I'm a humanoid wolf, and I'm killing people...
I don't know why, I'm not a violent person at all, I just keep on having the dream...
I also have less messed up dreams where I'm just running, as a humanoid wolf. Just running and running and running...


----------



## lupinealchemist (Jun 12, 2008)

If you believe a Therian/werewolf like me, this is considered astral/dream shapeshifting and you are possibly a werefox.  I know no one who can physically shapeshift but I believe it's possible.  With the natural shit happening to the world, my friends and I believe that time is soon.


----------



## Aden (Jun 12, 2008)

KaiserVadin said:


> and I wonder what could these dream mean ?



It means you may be...a furry.

I'm sorry. My condolences to your family.


----------



## KaiserVadin (Jun 12, 2008)

Aden said:


> It means you may be...a furry.
> 
> I'm sorry. My condolences to your family.



Thanks ?


----------



## joshstory (Jun 12, 2008)

Ask Joseph. 
-Heh-Heh. Sorry I had to say that.-


It just means you are connecting to your fursona on a subconscious level.
En anglais- In your dreams you are living as your fursona.


----------



## ExTo (Jun 12, 2008)

To OP : Dreams are just your brain collecting your experiences from the last few weeks and processing them. They mean nothing, they're just a collection of images created by the brain from unrelated bits of info that go through the collimator of your mood and past experiences to turn out into a semi-intelligible mishmash as your brain also tries to make sense of the crap it's spewing out.

If you dream you are a furry frequently, it just means that your longstanding experiences, recent experiences and mood combine to create a situation where your brain has to proccess the idea so frequently it comes over and over in your dreams.



lupinealchemist said:


> If you believe a Therian/werewolf like me, this is considered astral/dream shapeshifting and you are possibly a werefox.  I know no one who can physically shapeshift but I believe it's possible.  With the natural shit happening to the world, my friends and I believe that time is soon.



And you will be direly disappointed by reality.

Sorry.


----------



## Aden (Jun 12, 2008)

KaiserVadin said:


> Thanks ?



Anytime. It'll be okay.


----------



## joshstory (Jun 12, 2008)

lupinealchemist said:


> If you believe a Therian/werewolf like me, this is considered astral/dream shapeshifting and you are possibly a werefox.  I know no one who can physically shapeshift but I believe it's possible.  With the natural shit happening to the world, my friends and I believe that time is soon.



The time will be soon. Just ask those who lived around Chernobyl in '86.


----------



## greg-the-fox (Jun 12, 2008)

A terrible situation said:


> I have some messed up dreams where I'm a humanoid wolf, and I'm killing people...
> I don't know why, I'm not a violent person at all, I just keep on having the dream...
> I also have less messed up dreams where I'm just running, as a humanoid wolf. Just running and running and running...



I'd say you might have some strong feelings that you're repressing and they're coming out in your dream. Is there anything stressful or difficult about your life right now?


----------



## A terrible situation (Jun 12, 2008)

greg-the-fox said:


> I'd say you might have some strong feelings that you're repressing and they're coming out in your dream. Is there anything stressful or difficult about your life right now?


Well, yes, there is, but these have been going on for a while.


----------



## joshstory (Jun 12, 2008)

Yes, the stress factor. 
Greg is right about that. When I am over stressed, I think more of myself as a furry.


----------



## Hybrid Project Alpha (Jun 12, 2008)

I had a dream there were no doors on the bathroom stalls at the mall

I think I might be a furry


----------



## Renoital (Jun 13, 2008)

I had a dream that I was a redlight and I'd fuck people up by constantly changing at random just to piss them off and cause accidents

What could this mean?


----------



## lupinealchemist (Jun 13, 2008)

Umm, you're a were-traffic light? 


---------------------------------------------------------------------

I would also like to say furries probably descended from therians,
which means furries and weres aren't that different.


----------



## Zanzer (Jun 13, 2008)

ExTo said:


> To OP : Dreams are just your brain collecting your experiences from the last few weeks and processing them. They mean nothing, they're just a collection of images created by the brain from unrelated bits of info that go through the collimator of your mood and past experiences to turn out into a semi-intelligible mishmash as your brain also tries to make sense of the crap it's spewing out.
> 
> If you dream you are a furry frequently, it just means that your longstanding experiences, recent experiences and mood combine to create a situation where your brain has to proccess the idea so frequently it comes over and over in your dreams.
> 
> ...


Oh wow cool, Didn't know that.
I have Furry dreams all the time :S mabey Becuase the stress of My final exams or something.
But I used to have furry dreams, ever since I was younger o.o


----------



## lupinealchemist (Jun 13, 2008)

ExTo said:


> To OP : Dreams are just your brain collecting your experiences from the last few weeks and processing them. They mean nothing, they're just a collection of images created by the brain from unrelated bits of info that go through the collimator of your mood and past experiences to turn out into a semi-intelligible mishmash as your brain also tries to make sense of the crap it's spewing out.
> 
> If you dream you are a furry frequently, it just means that your longstanding experiences, recent experiences and mood combine to create a situation where your brain has to proccess the idea so frequently it comes over and over in your dreams.
> 
> ...



Atheism much?

I happen to be spiritual leaning on neo-paganism.

Right now I see two options: 
We can continue to argue about spiritual beliefs,
or we can tolerate each other's differences and stfu. o_0


----------



## Midi Bear (Jun 13, 2008)

Almost all of my dreams have been furry for the past.. god.. three and a half years? Very rarely do any of my dreams go by without at least one anthro in there.

Oh, and out of curiousity... does anybody else get those dreams where you're like in the middle of nowhere and suddenly you get smacked by something huge like an 18 wheeler, and then you wake up with a huge jolt? Those SUCK...


----------



## lupinealchemist (Jun 13, 2008)

Midi Bear said:


> Almost all of my dreams have been furry for the past.. god.. three and a half years? Very rarely do any of my dreams go by without at least one anthro in there.
> 
> Oh, and out of curiousity... does anybody else get those dreams where you're like in the middle of nowhere and suddenly you get smacked by something huge like an 18 wheeler, and then you wake up with a huge jolt? Those SUCK...



Not really, my subconscious ignores the laws of death most of the time but can feel pain so it sucks when a gang member is stabbing me repeatedly.


----------



## ExTo (Jun 13, 2008)

lupinealchemist said:


> Atheism much?
> 
> I happen to be spiritual leaning on neo-paganism.
> 
> ...



Yeah, atheist here.

But people overestimate dreams. A simple reason why they're not spiritual IMO : they can be controlled by outside factors, going from as simple as "being awaken" to as complex as "hearing a complex series of noises the brain will add into the dream on the fly". 

Make a phone ring around someone who's dreaming, and if they don't wake up, it's almost certain their dream will start having something to do with the phone noise, though its meaning might be distorted (this one actually happened to me - it became an alarm). 

Likewise, if one was to, unknowingly, be constantly awakened only seconds after falling in paradoxal sleep (when we dream), then that person would only ever know the beginning of his or her dreams and would interpret them considerably differently.



03pagea said:


> Oh wow cool, Didn't know that.
> I have Furry dreams all the time :S mabey Becuase the stress of My final exams or something.
> But I used to have furry dreams, ever since I was younger o.o



Entirely possible, especially if you thought "Wouldn't this be great if it was real?" (influence of mood), had watched a lot of cartoons in the recent days (influence of recent experiences) or had always been largely influenced by the aforementionned cartoons and thoughts (influence of longstanding experiences). 



Midi Bear said:


> Almost all of my dreams have been furry for the past.. god.. three and a half years? Very rarely do any of my dreams go by without at least one anthro in there.
> 
> Oh, and out of curiousity... does anybody else get those dreams where you're like in the middle of nowhere and suddenly you get smacked by something huge like an 18 wheeler, and then you wake up with a huge jolt? Those SUCK...



Before I always dreamed I fell down pits, or got axed in the back, and I'd wake up in a jolt like you. But I never felt pain, just something I call "dull shock"... IRL every shock comes with at least a bit of pain, even if very little, but in my dreams there's just the shock, it feels weird.









Then again guys, science kind of has shown that dreams are nothing spiritual and almost always just extensions of our day-to-day lives and thoughts (the other times being signs of poor sleep or health problems, like for nocturnal terrors). On the bright side though, they can still help identify what kind of mood you're in or what has really been on your mind since a while, for while we sometimes dream of things we've thought about like once in the last month, if we just keep dreaming the same thing over and over, it shows it occupies an important part of your thoughts. So in a way, dreams can still be revealing.


----------



## TimberSilvermaine (Jun 13, 2008)

Yea without practice all that a dream is a bunch of emotions and images put into a blender. Now if you practice threw the right type of meditation you can control the images. OBE and astral projection happen in the dream relm. Shamans used to think that the dreamrelm was a journey threw the spiritual world. Where they were able to talk to the dead and gaurdian animals. If you are always dreaming of a certain animal its most likely your spiritual animal. It will either appear with you or it will be apart of you. Like my animal appears when Im in a dark dream. The dark dream is most likely caused by stress. Considering that my dark dream is of zombies.
 We all have mental and spiritual safeguards while we sleep. Its what helps us from not being killed in the dreams. Thats why we wake up right before an 18 wheeler from nowhere hits us. Or never hitting the bottom of the long fall off a buildings.
 I believe that all our dreams are messages either from your own subconscious or the spirits. We just need to stop and listen to what is being told.


----------



## ExTo (Jun 13, 2008)

TimberSilvermaine said:


> Now if you practice threw the right type of meditation you can control the images.



Controlled dreams are possible yes... don't know if "meditation" is the right word. It's more of a type of conditionning, and even then it's impossible to control every dream (most of which we forget anyway) because we need a certain level of awakening to be able to have that control.

Then again, it's not so much control of the dream than an ability to keep on dreaming _even when already awakened_, a state of mind in which you can control your own thoughts (and since dreams are thoughts...).



> OBE and astral projection happen in the dream relm. Shamans used to think that the dreamrelm was a journey threw the spiritual world. Where they were able to talk to the dead and gaurdian animals. If you are always dreaming of a certain animal its most likely your spiritual animal. It will either appear with you or it will be apart of you. Like my animal appears when Im in a dark dream. The dark dream is most likely caused by stress. Considering that my dark dream is of zombies.



If you always dream of a certain animal, it's probably because that animal has been important in your life as a whole and especially in your recent memories. If you come to associate said animal with dreaming, the likelihood of seeing it appear in your dreams increases further since it becomes ingrained in your brain to go seek out its image without being prompted to when dreaming.

For example if you go to sleep thinking "I might dream of zombies tonight, but it'll be okay because my spirit animal will protect me", the chances of you actually dreaming of being protected from zombies by your spirit animal increases enormously. If it becomes a normal part of your everyday life to see zombies as THE #1 spiritual threat and your animal totem as your protector, the chances are increased further.

It's some kind of an ever-repeating circle : the more it happens, the more meaningful it appears to you, the more it happens.



> We all have mental and spiritual safeguards while we sleep. Its what helps us from not being killed in the dreams. Thats why we wake up right before an 18 wheeler from nowhere hits us. Or never hitting the bottom of the long fall off a buildings.



The intense stress would be what wakes us up here. It's just that the moment when you're about to get hit by the truck or hit the bottom of the pit is when the stress gets most intense, so it's likely that's when we wake up if it hasn't happened earlier already.

This can also be explained by the brain's tendency to accept weirdness, but only to a certain extent. When things go overboard, wires cross and it goes "durrrh, wait" and goes back to wake mode as a kind of reflex. That's why we sometimes go "Wait that doesn't make sense" in dreams and almost instantly wake up - something pushed us to "wake mode", be it an outside factor, intense emotions (fear, stress...) from the dream itself (and obviously there's a direct link between wariness and fear/stress, so the brain has a natural tendency to avoid sleep patterns when those emotions arise) or a trigger that confuses the brain. In the case of the 18-wheel truck, that trigger could be the fact that the brain... has no idea what that feels like, and tries *hard* to find the info it needs in your memories, except it can't. Result, it goes "durrrh" and wakes up because the whole thing confuses it and it "realizes" the feelings you have are not compatible with the situation.

I wouldn't be surprised, however, to hear people who actually got hit by an 18-wheeler and survived could dream it and *keep on dreaming* after being hit, because the brain relates to it easily and doesn't go "wait that makes no sense, WTF am I doing". That's why a dreamed punch often won't wake you, but a gunshot will - you KNOW a gunshot shouldn't feel like it feels in the dream, but the brain doesn't know the real feeling so it substitutes something... while at the same time getting completely confused because it knows this isn't right. But again, someone who has already been shot is very likely to not wake up from a dreamed gunshot because the brain will go fetch that gunshot from memory and apply the feeling, satisfying itself in thinking that's close enough.



> I believe that all our dreams are messages either from your own subconscious or the spirits. We just need to stop and listen to what is being told.



I don't believe in spirits, but the subconscious part is not too far off. Dreams can help you identify your current feelings and emotions better - I don't believe in those crappy metaphors, but, for example, dreaming in very dark colors that everyone's walking slowly and staring at the ground and everything is blurry like if you had tears in your eyes can obviously indicate you're depressed since those are generally admitted sorrowful images which the brain goes fetch to add to related things to try and make sense of the mishmash of images dreams are basically consisting of.

In your case Timber, it seems you have associated, consciously and/or not, zombies with stressful situations (and vice versa), but have become used to being saved by your animal totem when zombies are around. Therefore, zombies might appear out of nowhere in a completely unrelated stressful dreams, because your brain will go "'kay, what's associated with stress... exams, zombies, bungee jumping, etc" and will pick some of those elements.


----------



## LonelyFox (Jun 13, 2008)

i dream alot im my fursona id gladly be a furry and give up my human body XD, its always amazingly long dreams and i love every minute of it


----------



## reigoskeiter (Jun 13, 2008)

i sleep walk when an moon is faceing me!
am i an wolf?
and i have bin born at dog year too!
Woof Woof!


----------



## Cero (Jun 13, 2008)

Midi Bear said:


> Oh, and out of curiousity... does anybody else get those dreams where you're like in the middle of nowhere and suddenly you get smacked by something huge like an 18 wheeler, and then you wake up with a huge jolt? Those SUCK...



I once had a dream that my cousin and I were riding in a sled pulled by a snowmobile in a parking lot, but he went too fast and flung us off of a cliff, and we flew until the next autumn, when we finally landed and i got a jolt and woke up, flying off my bed onto the floor x.x



TimberSilvermaine said:


> Now if you practice threw the right type of meditation you can control the images.


They made some goggles that you wear to bed that will flash a light that's bright enough to go through your eyelids, but dim enough to not wake u up, and it helps you realize you are in a dream. If you can realize you are in a dream, then you either wake up, or can train yourself to control it. Once I realized I was in a dream, and I was like "OK, sweet, now to try and contro--*wake up* DAMN!"


Also, once I had a dream that I was in a mall filled with a bunch of people either in full fursuit or wearing fursuit heads, and I found that it was a very large kiosk in the middle of the mall selling them. I was on a trip with my school's band, and my band teacher wouldn't let me get one =(


----------



## Entlassen (Jun 13, 2008)

I had a dream a while ago where I got gunned down in Vietnam.

I was lying in a foxhole, and then got up for a charge into enemy territory, and then as I was doing so, I suddenly flew back down into the pit and noticed that most of my abdomen was missing. I remember looking into the red sky, and then suddenly I faded back into reality.

It might mean something, but then again, maybe it was just because I listened to _Disposable Heroes_ by Metallica before I went to sleep.


----------



## Nalo (Jun 13, 2008)

lol what does it mean when i dream im with my mate doing Yiffy things?


----------



## dietrc70 (Jun 14, 2008)

Nalo said:


> lol what does it mean when i dream im with my mate doing Yiffy things?


 
Freud would say:

...it means you have an unconscious desire to be with your mate doing yiffy things!


----------



## dietrc70 (Jun 14, 2008)

I almost never have good dreams, but this one was pretty cool:

I was a fox demon from one of my stories, and it was great to just be walking around town as a fluffy, anthropomorphic fox, wearing a kimono with a katana and no one thought anything was weird about it.

The really weird part was that God had hired me to exterminate some vampires. I tracked down the vampires to the bathroom at one of my old college dorms, and discovered they all looked like Abercrombie and Fitch models (smirking Aryan kids in flip flops and fake surfer T's). I grabbed one of them with my claws, sniffed him, and said: "I know you're a vampire, but vampires smell like death, and you reek of Abercrombie and Fitch cologne."

The vampire laughed: "Fool! Abercrombie and Fitch cologne IS the smell of DEATH!"

Then things got nasty, they tied me up and were going to drive a stake through my heart, but somehow I escaped and was chased a while before waking up.


----------



## Stratelier (Jun 14, 2008)

ExTo said:
			
		

> lupinealchemist said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


^^ Discussion for another time, another topic, because reality does not always mesh with one's personal beliefs.

(Or is it the other way 'round?  Nah....)


----------



## Nalo (Jun 14, 2008)

dietrc70 said:


> Freud would say:
> 
> ...it means you have an unconscious desire to be with your mate doing yiffy things!


really? i thought it was a pent up thing from all the evils of society being beamed to my frontal lobe


----------



## harry2110 (Jun 14, 2008)

Alot of my dreams recently are of me as a anthro lynx or even a feral lynx.


----------



## A terrible situation (Jun 14, 2008)

Nalo said:


> really? i thought it was a pent up thing from all the evils of society being beamed to my frontal lobe


A quick lobotomy will solve that.


----------



## Nalo (Jun 14, 2008)

actually i quite like the dreams actually i think ill keep them


----------



## Monak (Jun 14, 2008)

I am my fursona in my dreams even if everything else is still very normal I am my fursona , Thank you guided meditation.


----------



## Bambi (Jun 14, 2008)

> Ok the first dream I had was of me as child but with a fox tail.
> 
> 2nd one was where I was in some kind of room ( something happen ) then I was changed into a anthro fox .
> 
> ...


 
Dreams are a little wierd to read sometimes -- was there more to these dreams than just your experience? What was going on more specifically and how did you feel as these things started occuring?


----------



## Stratelier (Jun 15, 2008)

A terrible situation said:
			
		

> A quick lobotomy will solve that.


"You bloody babboon..."


----------



## engdrag (Jun 15, 2008)

I once dreamt that I was an anthro husky and I was on a beach. I was enjoying myself with some non-furry friends until suddenly everything turned. They all started calling me furfag and shooting guns/throwing stones at me, I began to run, and that's all I can remember. Is this caused by the stress of people possibly finding out I'm a furry gay?


----------



## KeatonKitsune (Jun 16, 2008)

I never had any furry related dreams. I so much want to have a good one.


----------



## Wait Wait (Jun 16, 2008)

i've probably had a furry related dream before, the thing is, i never remember my dreams (in that i never experience dreams, essentially).  oh well?


----------



## ExTo (Jun 16, 2008)

engdrag said:


> I once dreamt that I was an anthro husky and I was on a beach. I was enjoying myself with some non-furry friends until suddenly everything turned. They all started calling me furfag and shooting guns/throwing stones at me, I began to run, and that's all I can remember. Is this caused by the stress of people possibly finding out I'm a furry gay?



Probably. I'd guess the thought of rejection if you're found out tortures you, kind of?

Well I'd say... poor reactions are to be expected, but if any of them turns on you, then they weren't a true friends. A true friend might be upset, but would never let you down for something so ridiculously effect-less.


----------



## runner (Jul 19, 2008)

yep


----------



## Thorne (Jul 19, 2008)

It means you're insane.


----------



## GigasDragon (Jul 19, 2008)

I think the closest I've ever had to a "furry dream" is something about... Alvin and the Chipmunks back when I was like, eight. I have no idea why I would remember a dream like that.

In any case, I don't particularly care that I don't have any dreams relating to the fandom, which is probably why I don't have them. I don't consider dreaming to be a valid form of entertainment, at least not unless scientists develop a way to induce a "controlled dream" state that allows you to consciously alter your dreams without waking up in a traditional sense.


----------



## pheonix (Jul 20, 2008)

I think your dreams might mean you really want to be an anthro fox or your just thinking about the idea to much. thats what dreams are what you really want or what your mind thinks of the most at the time.


----------

